# 2006 ford f550 dump with plow



## burmanthree (Mar 18, 2018)

2006 ford f550 4x4 with 12' grain body dump 6.0 diesel 29,372 miles 1 owner no accidents, comes with blizzard plow and an emergency snow plow kit. motor work was done 1/27/16 injector pressure regulator/oil injector pump/ camshaft sensor/ crankshaft sensor $27,500.00 obo
call 732-921-8833


----------

